# The Palladin, have ammo will travel.



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Okay, like mxred, I've been working on and testing several ammo dispensing methods and one of my favorites is the magnetic dispenser type... something like the one pictured below.

This design is one of three all similar prototypes I made up about a month ago.... The others are not quite as rough and all are superior shooters. I've done extensive testing with these... and I believe this will be a very desirable item once production begins.

The Palladin, holds 15 rounds of 1/2" steel ammo, or 38 rounds of 3/8" steel ammo. The shape of the handle provides both ergonomics and an efficient feed system.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

thats pretty sweet! looks fun to shoot


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bill that's awesome, love your designs. I especially appreciate the originality of your Predators. You work so well with the G10. Personally I hate working with anything fiberglass related, I had enough of glass making bows. I switched to self bows about 5 years ago, no more fiberglass dust. Although it is a superior material, can't beat the strength, and your finish work really comes out nice.


----------



## Pocket Slingshots (Oct 17, 2010)

Can you post a plan or pattern its looks cool.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice Bill!! I messed about with a similar shape (no ammo holder) earlier this year, but didn't put it into production. Good show!!!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

That's really nice Bill great design mate. I think you have cracked it with ammo dispensing system and a great head shot too.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you for the nice comments guys.
This is not a design I really want copied, which is why I've waited on showing it, until I got the right tools and materials to make some more of these "on demand"... I have a couple of better models out being tested right now with some legends of the sport. Once I get feedback, I'll make and sell some of these, but not until then.
My own extensive preliminary tests have been very positive though... this design is very comfortable to carry, easy to aim and hold steady with heavy bands which allows for superior accuracy. 
The ammo magazine feeds the balls smoothly and reliably with minimal noise and is extremely hard to shake the balls out.


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

right on Bill... that's pretty cool..







looks like a nice comfortable shooter too...


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill,

What tools do you use to cut your designs from G10?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Are you just gluing the leather to the G10? Would a lamination of G10 be more suitable, or would it just turn it into a rattletrap?


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting and I like the looks of that grackle. I grew up on a farm and they cost us a lot of money. They probably were my favorite slingshot target back in the day.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Man what a ides! -- Tex


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Bill,
> 
> What tools do you use to cut your designs from G10?
> 
> ...


Diamond bladed lapidary bandsaw, and various other diamond tipped tools for the mass shaping... then ending with different sandpapers.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Are you just gluing the leather to the G10? Would a lamination of G10 be more suitable, or would it just turn it into a rattletrap?


There's no leather on the frame... this unit, which looks a little like but not exactly like the production pieces... is made from G10, steel, and a little bit of rubber padding on the inside to deaden the sound of the ammo inside while you're sneaking around the woods.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> Very interesting and I like the looks of that grackle. I grew up on a farm and they cost us a lot of money. They probably were my favorite slingshot target back in the day.


That's how I wish I could make every grackel look that decides to invade our farm. I've finally gotten good enough with a slingshot that I can reliably kill these vermin, which is a good thing as we now have neighbours close to our back pasteur... so the use of my even my silenced .22s is getting more difficult.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I likey, you really do come up with some cool ideas


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That really looks like a very practical hunting instrument. I think I'd buy that.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Whoever's picked to be the resident Spelling Nazi around here will surely have their work cut out for them.

There's only one "L" in Paladin ... unless of course you're inventing your own word in this instance.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great job on the slingshot, with the volume of storage and dispensing. Well done.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Darb said:


> Whoever's picked to be the resident Spelling Nazi around here will surely have their work cut out for them.
> 
> There's only one "L" in Paladin ... unless of course you're inventing your own word in this instance.


Well it's a good thing you've nominated yourself!

Just kidding!
My right and left brain don't play well together... so when I'm doing something creative, I can't spell... and when I'm doing something logic based I create nothing worth while.

Actually now that I've thought about it... I think I'm going to keep the spelling as it is. Phonetically it's easier for our European brethren to vocalize by sounding it out.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

well now the name Paladin has been used for years by Kent Shepard, but I don't think he ever used it for a slingshot name. -- Tex


----------

